# Help me chose a good name for my Gelato business please



## Gelati (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm not necessarily picking out a menu but am picking out a name for a business which I am starting.  Wanted to get advice from the chefs and food professionals on this forum for a decent name idea for my gelato shop.  It will be located in an African country but will be marketed heavily towards the affluent/expat crowd living here as well, so the opinions here will reflect a general preference IMO.  If everything on my list is bad then I'm also open to suggestions!


----------

